# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Arnold vs Ronnie

## AnaBolic_hOsS

http://www.xtrememass.com/gallery/sh...cat/503/page/1


reference: xtrememass.com

----------


## bignatt

link doesnt work you need to be a member

----------


## 4U2NV

Members only bro!

----------


## Nicky B

Anyway I say if arnold competed today and used todays drugs then he would beat ronnie. His stats would like 6'1 310lbs and 24inch bi's now thats big. But if arnie competed at his weight from the 70's then ronnie would win the 10000th Olympia trophy.

----------


## collar

link not work

----------


## S.P.G

linky no worky for me..

----------


## Jsik98

> Anyway I say if arnold competed today and used todays drugs then he would beat ronnie. His stats would like 6'1 310lbs and 24inch bi's now thats big. But if arnie competed at his weight from the 70's then ronnie would win the 10000th Olympia trophy.


Arnold was 6'2'' closer to 6'3''.

----------


## scriptfactory

> Arnold was 6'2'' closer to 6'3''.


I've met him, he's 6'1" tops. I've met him and I am 6'1".

----------


## S.P.G

can we decide with this...its arnold for me.

----------


## Kenny007

> can we decide with this...its arnold for me.


Wow, Arnold was the man back then! that comparison photo of Ronnie and Arnold.......... Coleman is obviously more muscular, but Arnold's is more visually elegant.

----------


## NoDude!

More muscular my ass... Ronnie looks like a pigeon next to Arny (if the height/size ratios are correct on this photo). He is and for a long time will be number one... numero uno... nomer edno... tonomero ena!!!

----------


## decadbal

no comparison, even arnold has said ronnie is the greatest ever...

----------


## scriptfactory

> More muscular my ass... Ronnie looks like a pigeon next to Arny (if the height/size ratios are correct on this photo). He is and for a long time will be number one... numero uno... nomer edno... tonomero ena!!!


Ronnie is 5'11". Arnold is 6'1". The height/size ratios in that photo are far from correct...

----------


## Giantz11

Arnold hands down....Those Biceps are amazing

----------


## scriptfactory

All of you who said Arnold are insane! LOL!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Nicky B

What arnie really needed was bigger legs. He could have been 265 easy with some bigger legs and thicker back. Then it would be easier to compare Ronnie and Arnold. All without a gh gut.

----------


## scriptfactory

> What arnie really needed was bigger legs. He could have been 265 easy with some bigger legs and thicker back. Then it would be easier to compare Ronnie and Arnold. All without a gh gut.


Very true. However you have to realize that legs are half of your body! That combined with a severely lacking back makes an incomplete build. Arnold had great pecs and great biceps. His forearms needed work, his triceps could have used a little more size, his back lacked thickness and width, his quads lacked sweep and size and all of these areas are critical. Think about this, Arnold has biceps as large as Ronnie and yet his arms are 3"-4" smaller.

Arnold is a very interesting and charismatic man, and I think this leads people to believe he is a better bodybuilder than Ronnie Coleman. Judging strictly from a strictly bodybuilding standpoint, however, I believe Ronnie blows Arnold clear out of the water.

----------


## Giantz11

Ronnie bloated freakish GH gut and massive head is nothing compared to Arnold. Who yes did his share of drugs but looked human at the same time. Ronnie no doubt is the biggest human that has ever lived but I fail to see why people only love to see plain old disgusting massiveness, rather than a visually pleasing Bodybuilder which Arnold most certainly was.

----------


## Baba

offcourse ronnie is huge as hell, but I think the only thats bad about him is that he has the worse midsection in bodybuilding history and that hurts him quite a bit. Now look at arnold, he is a great poser chest and biceps are out of this world but he doesn't have legs or back. IMO people talk about how ronnie was handed a couple of sandows but shit how the hell did arnold win 7 olympias without great legs or back? Franco was more muscluar than arnold was, I believe feiregno should have bitten him. To be honest arnold didn't have near the competition ronnie has nowadays. Any given olympia ronnie slips up especially this since he might tie lee haney anywhere from jay, dexter, gunter, ruhl or even comier can take it. He definately has to come top notch to win all those guys are very good.

----------


## Kreatine_Kid

I think what we are forgetting that in Arnold's day there were more things to take in to consideration. Not only did the bodybuilder have to have an amazing physique BUT they also had to be excellent posers as well. Also symmetry and asthetics played a major part as well as preportions.

Today its all about the biggest lump of meat on stage in a pair of trunks. IMO the total package of Arnold far exceeds the total package of Ronnie.

----------


## QuickSilver

Arnold Arnold Arnold Arnold Arnold Arnold Arnold Arnold Arnold Arnold Arnold Arnold Arnold

----------


## Darkness

> Ronnie bloated freakish GH gut and massive head is nothing compared to Arnold. Who yes did his share of drugs but looked human at the same time. Ronnie no doubt is the biggest human that has ever lived but I fail to see why people only love to see plain old disgusting massiveness, rather than a visually pleasing Bodybuilder which Arnold most certainly was.


Couldn't have said it better my self. Plus in Arnold's days they didnt have all the supplements we have now, yes roids were available but so are now and with a lot more variety.

----------


## Squatman51

my question is what drugs do they have now to get soo huge that they didnt have or take back when arnold was around??? Back then no BB had a gut, but nowadays there is hard to find one who doesnt have a gut. I know GH gives you a gut, but what else is available now that wasnt in the past?????

----------


## captain chet

Body_building_ id say has to go to ronnie, he has the biggest built body, but arnold has the _best_  built body i think.

all in all, id rather look like, or look, at arnold on stage as opposed to ronnie. hes a big dude but arnold has a much better body to look at.

----------


## Giantz11

IGF-1, Synthol, pgf2a, not sure about this but I doubt Isulin was abused either. T3, Clen I mean the list goes on. The Pro's today are on so many drugs its getting crazy. I mean back then they had Weed, Dbol and some good ole Test. Didn't need anything else. Nowa days dudes are just plain freaks that do not look good and most certainly are not visually pleasing.

----------


## Nicky B

> IGF-1, Synthol, pgf2a, not sure about this but I doubt Isulin was abused either. T3, Clen I mean the list goes on. The Pro's today are on so many drugs its getting crazy. I mean back then they had Weed, Dbol and some good ole Test. Didn't need anything else. Nowa days dudes are just plain freaks that do not look good and most certainly are not visually pleasing.


Yeah and back in the 70's if they took test they would take very low doses. Because I don't think they had anti-e's back then.

----------


## dr.shred

u really cant even compare the two, it is two completely different looks. Arnold's bi's are def just as good as anyone today though.

-SHRED

----------


## Kreatine_Kid

Its summed up by one of the inmate at the prison in pumping iron when he says

"that mans got a beautiful body!"

----------


## *Narkissos*

Ronnie

Ronnie

Ronnie

Ronnie

Ronnie

Ronnie

Ronnie

Ronnie

Ronnie

----------


## Baba

> Its summed up by one of the inmate at the prison in pumping iron when he says
> 
> "that mans got a beautiful body!"


That was just a gay guy talking LOL!

----------


## bigcity

I saw the pic and was like WTF, You cant compare 2 diff people from diff eras, thats like comparing joe namath VS Tom brady, things are so differnet now, Science controlls are sport

----------


## scriptfactory

> That was just a gay guy talking LOL!


Which is the reason that Kreatine Boy decided to use that quote.  :LOL:

----------


## TryingHard

Arnold would NEVER beat Ronnie. Bodybuilding is about who can build the most mass. If you want to look at a "Nice Body", check out some chicks, not guys. The problem with most people is they want a "White" Mr O. That is all it boils down to. If you dont like the massive beasts we have on stage, then go watch the woman.

----------


## NoDude!

Bodybuilding was never just for the mass... It was aestetics, it was harmony. It *was* avision of beauty represented by the perfect male body. 

Now it's turned into something I would call grotesque. It's turned into a competition of neither strenght nor looks, but of mass. Which wasn't it's general intent and for me it never will be.

And speaking of female bodybuilders, they're no better than the men right now. There's nothing hotter than a lean muscular chick working out, but nowadays the *women* who are into this want to look vascular and big. 

For Christ's sake, my little sister wants big arms! Where the **** is this world going to if the only thing everybody's looking at is mass regardless of the gender!

----------


## Kreatine_Kid

> The problem with most people is they want a "White" Mr O. That is all it boils down to.


That my friend is absolute bollocks! This has nothing to do with race or colour! This is about the most visually appe****g and well defined physique! Its about a human being who has taken his body to its limits of perfection!

You honestly telling me that 295lbs of mass that just hangs off the body is perfection!!! It is the complete opposite! Coleman has one of the ugliest physiques of all time! His lats HANG from his body like lumps of meat, his stomach protrudes like it he's pregnaunt! How often do you think Coleman gets a laid........... hardly ****ing ever! The chicks couldnt even get close to his dick due to the size of his stomach! Arnold on the other hand was a total PIMP! He stories of sexual adventure are almost as famous as his bodybuilding success!!

Im a white guy and I can tell you that the only guy I think should be the next "Mr O" is Dexter Jackson!


To quote the gay inmate form PI, "That man has a beautiful body!" The blade is huge, cut, defined and is totally symmetrical! He is the PERFECT bodybuilder of our time bar no-one!

----------


## hydroP

I cant believe anyone is even saying Arnold compares to Ronny, its simply a matter of evolution in the sport in which Arnold is simply outclassed....sure Arnold was a great in his time but its like comparing a 1960's Ferrari to a new Ferrari Enzo, yes the 60's Ferrari had class and was great in its time but if you were to race the old & new the outcome would be simple......technology wins hands down.

Arnold wouldnt even compare to most of the pro's these day let alone Mr Olympia Ronnie Coleman. Bodybuilding is about mass with symmetric muscles and Arnold didnt have the mass to compete with bodybuilding standards. 
It is true that we have many scientific advances but to the person above who mentioned that they only used a little test with no anti-e's; you might try doing a little research before you say stupid things like that, they had primo, anadrol dbol , and deca and many others.
Someone also said they had no anti-e's, well Nolvadex was invented in 1978 and Clomid was invented in the 50's, HCG was discovered in pregnat women's urine in 1927.
Whether or not they used them is up to them personally but I'm sure some of them did.
Anyone that competes will agree that the pro's of today are genetic freaks compared to the pro's of yesterday.

----------


## Kreatine_Kid

True, but the BB's of today are ugly freaks of nature, compared to the guys of yester year who will ALWAYS have something the guys of today dont have! A pleasing physique!

----------


## BigMike J

> True, but the BB's of today are ugly freaks of nature, compared to the guys of yester year who will ALWAYS have something the guys of today dont have! A pleasing physique!


Ditto! I don't see how you can compare the two.

For those of you who say that Ronny is better.. well by todays standards i would have to say yes, but he'll never have the rep that ARNOLD has.. his legacy will live one.. Ronnies won't.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

ronnie is the best. Arnold is who I want to look like.

----------


## Nazza

Arnold is the man in my eyes with the better body - much more symetrical

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I think the main thing about arnold is that he was such a good poser. I mean in the mandatory poses he isnt all that(rear lat spread for instance). But when he is allowed to do all his different twisting and turning poses he is incredible.

He was the master at highlighting his strong points while covering up the weak ones. Think about it, all the poses he does where chest and arms is the main focus is incredible. We all have them etched into our minds as perfection. But how many memorable poses does he have that doestn hightlight those 2 musclegroups?

His most muscula is pretty good, his latspreads isnt all that, his rear dubbel biceps isnt amazing, I have never seen him hit a side triceps pose :Don't know:  ab and thighs I have never seen either.

Arnold isnt symetrical but he is astheticly pleasing. Coleman is more symetrical, he has almost all muscles as well developed(except calves).

----------


## Squatman51

> I think the main thing about arnold is that he was such a good poser. I mean in the mandatory poses he isnt all that(rear lat spread for instance). But when he is allowed to do all his different twisting and turning poses he is incredible.
> 
> *He was the master at highlighting his strong points while covering up the weak ones.* Think about it, all the poses he does where chest and arms is the main focus is incredible. We all have them etched into our minds as perfection. *But how many memorable poses does he have that doestn hightlight those 2 musclegroups?*
> His most muscula is pretty good, his latspreads isnt all that, his rear dubbel biceps isnt amazing, I have never seen him hit a side triceps pose ab and thighs I have never seen either.
> 
> Arnold isnt symetrical but he is astheticly pleasing. Coleman is more symetrical, he has almost all muscles as well developed(except calves).


good points made i never really thought of that

----------


## lcpl kill

:1hifu:  


> That my friend is absolute bollocks! This has nothing to do with race or colour! This is about the most visually appe****g and well defined physique! Its about a human being who has taken his body to its limits of perfection!
> 
> You honestly telling me that 295lbs of mass that just hangs off the body is perfection!!! It is the complete opposite! Coleman has one of the ugliest physiques of all time! His lats HANG from his body like lumps of meat, his stomach protrudes like it he's pregnaunt! How often do you think Coleman gets a laid........... hardly ****ing ever! The chicks couldnt even get close to his dick due to the size of his stomach! Arnold on the other hand was a total PIMP! He stories of sexual adventure are almost as famous as his bodybuilding success!!
> 
> Im a white guy and I can tell you that the only guy I think should be the next "Mr O" is Dexter Jackson!
> 
> 
> To quote the gay inmate form PI, "That man has a beautiful body!" The blade is huge, cut, defined and is totally symmetrical! He is the PERFECT bodybuilder of our time bar no-one!


im not even going to compare the two, thats like comparing our military today to our military in vietnam they are and were the best "of thier times" period. but as far as dexter jackson is conscerned he is the man plain and simple and i would love someone to "try" and prove me wrong.  :1hifu:

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

Just imagine what Arnold would look like if he was bodybuilding in this era.

----------


## rev911apollyon

> I cant believe anyone is even saying Arnold compares to Ronny, its simply a matter of evolution in the sport in which Arnold is simply outclassed....sure Arnold was a great in his time but its like comparing a 1960's Ferrari to a new Ferrari Enzo, yes the 60's Ferrari had class and was great in its time but if you were to race the old & new the outcome would be simple......technology wins hands down.
> 
> Arnold wouldnt even compare to most of the pro's these day let alone Mr Olympia Ronnie Coleman. Bodybuilding is about mass with symmetric muscles and Arnold didnt have the mass to compete with bodybuilding standards. 
> It is true that we have many scientific advances but to the person above who mentioned that they only used a little test with no anti-e's; you might try doing a little research before you say stupid things like that, they had primo, anadrol dbol , and deca and many others.
> Someone also said they had no anti-e's, well Nolvadex was invented in 1978 and Clomid was invented in the 50's, HCG was discovered in pregnat women's urine in 1927.
> Whether or not they used them is up to them personally but I'm sure some of them did.
> Anyone that competes will agree that the pro's of today are genetic freaks compared to the pro's of yesterday.



The difference now aday is growth hormone , the pro's today (some) abuse that shit. Arnold and Franco or Lou, none of those guys had that. But it is very true, the pro's now make the ones (from Arnolds decade) look tiny. but I'll be the first to admit I'd rather have Arnolds body back in his day versus ronnie's body now  :0piss:

----------


## Baseball_centerfield

Ronnie Wins! Ronnie Wins!

----------


## lcpl kill

As Far A Over All Build Ronnie Wins Hands Down Thats Obvious, But When You Look At Who Contributed More To The Sport Arnold Rains Supreme.

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> Arnold would NEVER beat Ronnie. Bodybuilding is about who can build the most mass. If you want to look at a "Nice Body", check out some chicks, not guys. The problem with most people is they want a "White" Mr O. That is all it boils down to. If you dont like the massive beasts we have on stage, then go watch the woman.


Oh my God are you kidding me?...If its all about mass then how did Dexter Jackson beat Chris Cormier at the Arnold Classic in 2005 this year when he weighed 20 less pounds then Chris? How come Frank Zane beat Arnold at Arnold's first competition in America when he weighed 40 pounds less than Arnold? You should do your research on the subject of quality vs. mass.

----------


## TryingHard

Body Building is about MASS!!!!! That is why you will never see a little Mr O ever again!!! Lee Haney started with the Mass Monsters, Yates continued it, now Coleman has taken the sport to a new level. And it is true that they didn't have the drugs they have nowadays, but they did take "Large" amounts of Roids even for back then. Its easy to compare pictures with Ronnie, and Arnold, but if you stood them side by side, Ronnie would make Arnold look "TINY". And another thing, the only reason Arnold made it big in movies is because of his body, because his acting skills are like my baseball skills...."NONE"!!!!!! You haters have a great day!!! RONNIE COLEMAN IS THE MAN, AND WILL BE THE MAN UNTIL "HE" DECIDES TO STOP COMPETING.  :1hifu:

----------


## TryingHard

ABOUT ARNOLD IN T3, THAT WAS NOT HIS BODY!!! EVER HEAR OF BODY DOUBLES, AND COMPUTER TECHNOLOGY?????? JUST LIKE WHEN BRANDON LEE DIED, THEY USED HIS HEAD ON ANOTHER MANS BODY.....GET REAL PEOPLE ARNOLD IS IN HIS 50's.......HIS BODY DOES NOT LOOK GOOD ANYMORE.......

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> ABOUT ARNOLD IN T3, THAT WAS NOT HIS BODY!!! EVER HEAR OF BODY DOUBLES, AND COMPUTER TECHNOLOGY?????? JUST LIKE WHEN BRANDON LEE DIED, THEY USED HIS HEAD ON ANOTHER MANS BODY.....GET REAL PEOPLE ARNOLD IS IN HIS 50's.......HIS BODY DOES NOT LOOK GOOD ANYMORE.......


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  are you claiming its not arnolds bodie in t-3

----------


## Kärnfysikern

zane and ferigno still looks great aswell so "old" people can be fit for ****s sake

----------


## the hulkster

Arnold was perfect, coleman looks like a swollen mass of solid rock blob, and arnold did have 19 in calves, Arnold will remain the "best bodybuilder ever" and coleman will go down as the "biggest bodybuilder ever".

----------


## Lucifer1

> Arnold was perfect, coleman looks like a swollen mass of solid rock blob, and arnold did have 19 in calves, Arnold will remain the "best bodybuilder ever" and coleman will go down as the "biggest bodybuilder ever".


agreed. IMO Arnold is the best ever. Coleman is great because of the chemicals available to him. If Arnold was lifting nowadays instead of back in his time he would be just as big. However Arnolds body was a work of art. Ronnies is massive but not nearly as great.

----------


## decadbal

if i were a mod, id ban all u arnold ppl... riduculus.. even he said ronnie is the greatest of all time... phuckin morons

----------


## scriptfactory

> if i were a mod, id ban all u arnold ppl... riduculus.. even he said ronnie is the greatest of all time... phuckin morons


Well said. You people need to get off Ahnold's cock! Just kidding...

...or am I?  :LOL:

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> Well said. You people need to get off Ahnold's cock! Just kidding...
> 
> ...or am I?


You need to get off Ronnie's cock...seriously everywhere i go you are defending ronnie...ill admit he works his ass off in the gym but he is not pleasing to look at...for those of you who like mass freaks, i can see why you would like him, but for those of you who like symmetry, definition, and proportion its obviously arnold you would like...agreed?

----------


## scriptfactory

> You need to get off Ronnie's cock...seriously everywhere i go you are defending ronnie...ill admit he works his ass off in the gym but he is not pleasing to look at...for those of you who like mass freaks, i can see why you would like him, but for those of you who like symmetry, definition, and proportion its obviously arnold you would like...agreed?


And "everywhere I go" you are defending Arnold. Maybe if you weren't on my nutsack you would see that.  :Wink: 

I think Ronnie looks incredible. His symmetry is as good or better than Arnolds. His definition is leaps and bounds better than Arnolds. His proportions are, IMO, better than Arnolds. Why is it obvious that you would like Arnold better? For his time Arnold was king, but there is no way in hell you can compare him to the top bodybuilders of today.

A big chest and biceps do not a bodybuilder make.

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> And "everywhere I go" you are defending Arnold. Maybe if you weren't on my nutsack you would see that. 
> 
> I think Ronnie looks incredible. His symmetry is as good or better than Arnolds. His definition is leaps and bounds better than Arnolds. His proportions are, IMO, better than Arnolds. Why is it obvious that you would like Arnold better? For his time Arnold was king, but there is no way in hell you can compare him to the top bodybuilders of today.
> 
> A big chest and biceps do not a bodybuilder make.


Why is it that everywhere I go you are talkin about dicks, cocks, or nutsacks...haha..that is like seriously the 4th post I've seen where you are tellin someone to get off a nutsack or some shit like that...get some new material. Oh and for your info I've only posted about Arnold twice so I know I dont post about him nearly as many times as you post about Ronnie.

----------


## scriptfactory

> Why is it that everywhere I go you are talkin about dicks, cocks, or nutsacks...haha..that is like seriously the 4th post I've seen where you are tellin someone to get off a nutsack or some shit like that...get some new material. Oh and for your info I've only posted about Arnold twice so I know I dont post about him nearly as many times as you post about Ronnie.


I didn't know you were such a fan...  :LOL: 

I feel like I have to defend Ronnie against the hordes of Arnie whores. It's a complex.

----------


## hurley11

This post is getting stupid...Arnold hands down is, was and probably will be the greateset bodybuilder of all time...want me to prove it??? Walk down the street and mention Arnolds name...everyone knows him...Ronnie Coleman on the other hand is the current Mr Olympia and 90% of the people you asked would be like Ronnie who??? No one who doesn't no body building gives a shit about Coleman. I admit he is the best thing out there right now...but if he lives 20 more years then he is beating the odds. Ronnie's gut is disgusting along with Jackson's for that matter and IMO Arnold was actually nice to look at. I think its sad that Body Building has turned into who can have the hugest most distorted figure...I think it has lost a lot of credability...kind of like when they introduced bench shirts to Powerlifting. These are all opinions and feel free to post otherwise but Arnold in my mind is still the king.

----------


## trisdog

Arnold is the man, just face it, He'll also smack the shit out of ronnie  :Smilie:

----------


## G-13

you can't compare two different bodybuilders from 2 different eras' its like comparing football players from 20 years ago to football players of today. They aren't the same period. Arnold set the standard for what bodybuilding is today.

With Arnold's dedication, drive desire to win.. everyone knows how competative he was, if he competed at this day and time with all the new gear against Ronnie Coleman,
he would blow them all away...because he wouldn't settle for anything less.
imagine what arnold would look like with HGH and Igf-1 long...jesus christ i cant believe anyone hasn't even considered that....he built himself up with primo and d-bol from what we know...imagine what he would have done with test,eq,tren or any number of drugs....especially HGH..he would still be a God admired by all...and his arms and chest blow ronnie away...2/3 of ronnie's weight is his gut..you can't tell me thats pleasing to look at, looks like he swollowed a fukin pumpkin....

----------


## Kärnfysikern

they had test back then bro. Didnt they have deca ?

Also its a big possibility that if he competed now he would have a enormous gut aswell. He seems like the kind of guy that would use anything and everything to get a edge.

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

okay if Arnold (1975) and Ronnie (2005) walked down the street or beach or whatever, who do you think the girls would go running to? lol Def Arnold.

----------


## rsmihula

Arnold is no question the Godfather of bodybuilding and even though he didn't have what the bodybuilders have these days he has had the greatest impact on bodybuilding all together period!

----------


## IronSheff

It's so difficult to compare. Who knows what Arnie would have looked like with GH and Slin, etc. I prefer Arnolds physique any day. Much better aesthetics.

----------


## SinCityMan

Just my opinion

My dad was a bodybuilder during the 80's, and I look at the progression of the sport from my earliest recollection and I can't help but think how utterly disgusting the sport has become. Like it has been said before today people are so interested in shear mass that it has lost many of its followers. I personally would not want to be as big as Arnold not to mention be as freaky huge as Ronnie. Another good point that someone brought up is what is appealing to the opposite sex. Sure you can find a few chicks that are into that huge pregnant GH belly thing that Ronnie has, but I guarantee for every chick that likes that nasty look there are 100's that prefer the look like the pic included. (Minus the goggles and swim cap but you get the point)

----------


## Danbrooks2k

well its like comparing bruce lee to mike tyson... 

arnold looked like a work of art, he didnt look that way by accident...

ronnie has a bloated gut, i dont think he did excercises to make it bloated it is just a side effect ... ronnie is big, huge even... but I think he looks disgusting and I would never want to look like that...

arnold, wow thats the body that men want to get and women want to get with...

the oak rules

----------


## UCFTransam

Arnold had the body of a greek god. There has been not one person in history to match the look of him. It doesnt matter if his legs were not as big as his upper body, they were going for aesthetic proportion- what looked pleasing to the eye. 

The question is what are you comparing? Are you comparing who has more mass? Obvioiusly its Ronnie coleman. Are you comparing who is more eye pleasing? Arnold.

Arnie is the best looking body builder of all time, i don't think its an opinion. But a fact. Hence the competitions named after him, the movies, books, biographys. Whats ronnie got going for him? A heart transplant in about 10 years.

----------


## Brent_G

id much rather have arnolds body then ronnie's. Ronnie doenst even look human anymore.

----------


## jdh

who the fvck would choose to look like ronnie over arnold? youd have to be pure nuts. the whole point of bodybuilding is not only to build larger muscles but to get that perfect symetry and that aesthetic look. ronnie looks like a tard. big old gh induced bone structure of his head, not to mention the protruding gut. todays bber's sacrifice the look that the sport was founded with. they go for just pure mass and throw out the symetry. they have no control of their abs whatsoever, mainly ronnie when i say that. you cant even compare todays bber's with greats of the past, its like two different things completely. ronnie couldnt perform some of the movements and stuff that arnold did. he hasnt got 1/4 the flexibility arnold did and youll never see him doing vaccuums . look at the graceful sweep of arnolds back to narrow waist, note i said narrow, not bulging like ronnies, thats why the 3/4 pose doesnt exist anymore. its a shame. pure circus freaks.

----------


## *DaRooster*

Arnold is better. nuf said.

----------


## stayinstacked

> can we decide with this...its arnold for me.



That pic is photoshopped. Arnolds quads never had that much sweep in them, and the hams are exaggerated in that pic. Dont get me wrong, he's the man nonetheless, but thats def a photoshop

----------


## Born Threat

Arnold hands down....

Ronald makes me sick.





> if i were a mod, id ban all u arnold ppl... riduculus.. even he said ronnie is the greatest of all time... phuckin morons


 :Aajack:

----------


## V5RED

as for who would ppl recognise....arnold, yes, but not for bbing, for his movies

most ppl dont even know bodybuilding is a sport

bodybuilding=mass

male models=looks

if u watch bodybuilding to see who is the most attractive man then ur basically watching it as softcore gay porn

if u watch it to see freaks then ur watching it like it should be watched

----------


## marcus300

ronnie is far better, no1

----------


## heavyrotation92

Simple as this...

Ronnie=bigger.

Arnold=better looking.

----------


## Bigpup101

IMO arnolds legs and abs were severely lagging..his chest though is out of this world..they were their own bodies huge and perfect in shape..but like said a dozen times already..you can't really compare the two...how many home runs would babe ruth have hit if he juiced (mcquire, sosa) it's all speculation..

----------


## ironmike250

Does anyone remember seeing the "virtual posedown" in flex from a couple months ago? It had Ronnie 2001, Ronnie now, and Frank Zane back in the 70's at 190 lbs, then Frank with a 20 extra lbs.?
Coleman looked so much better (more defined and symmetrical) in 2001. He's so massive that he's lost his definition.
I think Arnold would destroy Coleman.

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> IMO arnolds legs and abs were severely lagging..his chest though is out of this world..they were their own bodies huge and perfect in shape..but like said a dozen times already..you can't really compare the two...how many home runs would babe ruth have hit if he juiced (mcquire, sosa) it's all speculation..


i think almost all bbs back in arnold's era had lagging legs.

----------


## MASTER

Lmafao how the hell is arnie remotely better than coleman. As long as coleman keeps his gut sucked in, hes pretty much faultless, this year he was hard as a rock and dry as a bone. Arnold had terrible symmetry and proportion - his bis were as big as his tris, when tris should be two thirds of the arm, look at coleman and ull see that his arms are perfectly proportioned,arnie had one arm considerably bigger than the other arnie also had a chest far bigger than his back, his rear delts were underdeveloped. Pretty much coleman has perfect symmetry from one sid eto the other and the development of each muscle group is in almost perfect proportion to his others. Look at this front double bi of ron this year, his waist seems to have actually got slimmer, the other pic speaks for itself.
Btw Haney is the best, even big ron says so!

----------


## Flexor

Arnie has the chest and biceps that will beat anyone...as well as the best overall aesthetic look apart from a few symmetry problems.

Coleman looks like an IGF-1 freak. I don't care about who can build the biggest legs or lats, Arnie's legs look like they fit his body better and his lats don't look like a pair of quads stuck on his back. Lets not even start on Ronnie's stomach, he can't suck it in like Arnie's and it just makes him look fat even though he isn't.

----------


## scriptfactory

> Arnie has the chest and biceps that will beat anyone...as well as the best overall aesthetic look apart from a few symmetry problems.
> 
> Coleman looks like an IGF-1 freak. I don't care about who can build the biggest legs or lats, Arnie's legs look like they fit his body better and his lats don't look like a pair of quads stuck on his back. Lets not even start on Ronnie's stomach, he can't suck it in like Arnie's and it just makes him look fat even though he isn't.


I really don't know how people can say that Arnold is a better *bodybuilder* than Ronnie.

Arnold's Weaknesses: Back Overall (Lats, Erectors, etc.), Quads, Hamstrings, Triceps, Forearms, Rear Delts
Ronnie's Weaknesses: Calves, Waist, _possibly Quads or Hams (Quads are might be too big for Hams)_

Arnold's Strengths: Chest, Biceps, _Calves_
Ronnie's Strengths: Chest, Arms Overall (Biceps, Triceps, Forearms and HUGE Brachialis'), Back Overall, _Quads (subjective)_, Glutes, Muscular Hardness, Conditioning and Definition (above most CURRENT bodybuilders)

If you say that Arnold looks better than Ronnie then you aren't judging their muscularity, you are just ghey. :LOL:

----------


## Flexor

I wasn't talking strictly bodybuilding, I was talking about what fell within the realms of normality. Ronnie has more access to the advances of science than Arnold did and as such he is a better bodybuilder, but is therefore more of a freak. So yeah, Ronnie is has more overall muscularity, proportion and symmetry...

----------


## Bigpup101

> i think almost all bbs back in arnold's era had lagging legs.



this is true..but arnold was lagging behind most bodybuilders lol..in pumping iron, arnold was standing on top of a rock w/ a dozen other bb'ers and he was showing off some posing techniques..and one other bb'er said yea hit that one..anything to take the attention of the legs..and they all started laughing lol

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

yall call this a small back?

----------


## V5RED

> yall call this a small back?


for an average dude, no

for mr O, yes, yes i do

----------


## scriptfactory

> this is true..but arnold was lagging behind most bodybuilders lol..in pumping iron, arnold was standing on top of a rock w/ a dozen other bb'ers and he was showing off some posing techniques..and one other bb'er said yea hit that one..anything to take the attention of the legs..and they all started laughing lol


I thought someone said, "You don't need any lats" and then everyone busted up laughing.  :LOL:

----------


## lifter540

agreed!

----------


## Bigpup101

> I thought someone said, "You don't need any lats" and then everyone busted up laughing.



i have to check it again, but i've seen it soo many times..i'm almost positive he said legs..i'll check again tho

----------


## powerliftmike

> What arnie really needed was bigger legs. He could have been 265 easy with some bigger legs and thicker back. Then it would be easier to compare Ronnie and Arnold. All without a gh gut.


Yeah, the gh gut is very "aesthetic" which is what BB is suppossed to be about. The mass and vascularity is all ronnie tho.

----------


## JR.SHRED

> can we decide with this...its arnold for me.



That doesnt look like arnold i would say that pic is fake, I will have to go with BIG RON

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> I thought someone said, "You don't need any lats" and then everyone busted up laughing.


in this picture arnold obviously beats ronnie's midsection...matches him in lats from the front, matches his calves, beats him on chest, and beats him on arms...AND LOOK HOW MANY MORE CUT ARNOLD'S LEGS HAVE! RONNIE HAS THE VEINS BUT WHERE ARE THE CUTS? :Hmmmm:

----------


## BigRandy

> in this picture arnold obviously beats ronnie's midsection...matches him in lats from the front, matches his calves, beats him on chest, and beats him on arms...AND LOOK HOW MANY MORE CUT ARNOLD'S LEGS HAVE! RONNIE HAS THE VEINS BUT WHERE ARE THE CUTS?


i agree w/ you but ronnie has that freaky look of today's bodybuilders

----------


## MASTER

> in this picture arnold obviously beats ronnie's midsection...matches him in lats from the front, matches his calves, beats him on chest, and beats him on arms...AND LOOK HOW MANY MORE CUT ARNOLD'S LEGS HAVE! RONNIE HAS THE VEINS BUT WHERE ARE THE CUTS?


Thats just a bad pic of ron and u must be blind if u think arnies arms are better and his lats are even close. In fact your the fool who was going on about rons lack of cuts in his legs in another thread. His legs are so big that unless hes tensing them, u arent going to se any cuts, I posted a pic in the other thread http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=200306 which shows u are chattin crap.

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> Thats just a bad pic of ron and u must be blind if u think arnies arms are better and his lats are even close. In fact your the fool who was going on about rons lack of cuts in his legs in another thread. His legs are so big that unless hes tensing them, u arent going to se any cuts, I posted a pic in the other thread http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=200306 which shows u are chattin crap.


how am i chattin crap? if i contradicted myself in another thread then that would be crap. you are getting too defensive man. why?

----------


## MASTER

> how am i chattin crap? if i contradicted myself in another thread then that would be crap. you are getting too defensive man. why?


Nah i dont mean nethin by it man, just like when ronnie says jay is smoking crack. What im saying is that you claim ronnie has no leg cuts, but if u look at the last post in that thread I posted the link to, ull see his legs are second to none.

----------


## scriptfactory

What, this picture? He has NO LEG DEFINITION WHATSOEVER!!!!! HE LOOKS LIKE SHIT!!! Arnold is number uno FOREVER DUDE!!!?!?!!!!11one

Yeah...  :LOL:

----------


## MASTER

> What, this picture? He has NO LEG DEFINITION WHATSOEVER!!!!! HE LOOKS LIKE SHIT!!! Arnold is number uno FOREVER DUDE!!!?!?!!!!11one
> 
> Yeah...


Yep thats the one, no definition at all  :Icon Rolleyes:  
 :AaGreen22:

----------


## IronReload04

yates is number 1 imo

----------


## *Alex*

arnold, hands down!

----------


## RAM88

You guys are silly. If your a negro ya like Big gut/ass Coleman.
If your anything other than a Negro ya like Arnold.
Hows this for sizing up the two?
JUST a bad picture? Id say coleman has the biggest lips in BB. Lmfao

----------


## k_i_l_o_g7

Holy shit if there was a line.... i'm sure you just crossed it lol
Arnold is the coolest

----------


## tranzit

> Ronnie bloated freakish GH gut and massive head is nothing compared to Arnold. Who yes did his share of drugs but looked human at the same time. Ronnie no doubt is the biggest human that has ever lived but I fail to see why people only love to see plain old disgusting massiveness, rather than a visually pleasing Bodybuilder which Arnold most certainly was.



i didnt want to get involved in this debate becouse there are alot of newbies around here. But as i was about to post i saw this.. this is pretty much exactly what i was going to post.

----------


## All Marine

..........

----------


## Booz

i prefer the physiche of arnold over ronnie any day of the week,it is much more pleasing to the eye!!But having said that i do not think arnold can compare with the sheer mass of coleman!

----------


## goose

A couple of pics.



goose4..

----------


## scriptfactory

> A couple of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> goose4..


I like that photochopped pic you posted.  :Smilie:  If you think Arnold had bigger quads than Ronnie then you need to share whatever you are smokin'!

Here are some more pics. I actually think Arnold is accurately represented in these pics and I think he matches up to Ronnie quite well in most poses. I think these Ronnie pics are from the 2004 Olympia. I need to make a comparison of the 2005 Olympia Ronnie to the best of Arnold.

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

sure we can compare asthetics where arnold obviously wins but you cant compare size. it is seriously unfair to compare bodybuilders size from different eras...guys back in the day didnt use steroids year round like todays athletes (they only used them while dieting down for comps to keep their muscle), they didnt know about site injecting or synthol, they didnt have hgh or insulin also. case closed.

----------


## SnaX

what was available then to athletes compared to what they can get their hands on today. I favor the 'back then' athletes.
Im sure that if arnold pumped as much sh*t into himself as these guys do today, he's be larger than ronnie. Or if ronnie were competing then, arnold would smash the competition.
I want more comparisons.... ronnie vs Louie, and serge nubret. (i think these were the top three in 77 or whenever aronld last competes in the '70s- arnold serge louie)
I think that if anyone had a chance to beat arnold then, it was serge. That guy was HUGE on an Arnold level.

Anyhoo, i of course have my repsects for then and now athletes.  :Smilie:

----------


## pelly789

arnold has the ultimate body that everyone strives for!

----------


## billybob13

Ronnie is #1; I'm tired of all those haters tryin to stay loyal to stupid arnold. Just admit ronnie is #1 and just because you can't be his size you don't hate and yes a lot of you do hate and come up with the excuse that arnold just looks better because he is not so huge and over the top. I guarantee you if Arnold could have gotten bigger then he would have, so that is why ronnie is #1 IMO peace.

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> Ronnie is #1; I'm tired of all those haters tryin to stay loyal to stupid arnold. Just admit ronnie is #1 and just because you can't be his size you don't hate and yes a lot of you do hate and come up with the excuse that arnold just looks better because he is not so huge and over the top. I guarantee you if Arnold could have gotten bigger then he would have, so that is why ronnie is #1 IMO peace.


arnold also retired at 28...ronnie is what 41 now? think about that.

----------


## LETSGETNASTYYATES

Completely depends on what look you personally prefer.
There is no "whos the better bb here", they are from entirely different era's in bb and the criteria is diff. these days. 

In that first comparison pic on pg. 1 i think arnold looks better. 
The other ones, Ron serves.

----------


## Timm1704

i dont believe with todays standards arnold would even qualify for a pro card. yes i think bodybuilding has gone away from its roots, but jeez, coleman now, compared to arnold at his biggest, arnold looks like a kid. colemans gut is huge, no doubt, and arnold had a tiny waist, but colemans other good points outweight arnolds

----------


## keth'naab

oh good lord people.

1) HGH
2) IGF-1
3) Insulin 
4) Clen 
5) T3

now please, can we put this silly argument to rest? Comparing Ronnie to ANYONE from the 70s is like comparing a guy who works out with iron to a guy who works out with Bowflex. Don't be ridiculous. The bodybuilders of today look the way they do compared to the BBs of the 70s due to #1-#5 above. The sport has changed completely. BBs stay on cycle year-long and earn a living from it, back then, there was no real living to be earned, so they did other stuff. 

*eyeroll*

----------


## helium3

ill go with an earlier post ronnie is the biggest and arnie is the best,however in terms of putting the sport on the map no-one comes even close to arnie,bodybuilding would still be in the dungeon if it werent for arnie,i believe we are now entering the realms of freekdom once the eighties early nineties were over weird shit started happening,i like dorian yates but he just looked like a giant cow on stage!

----------


## Spyder

> can we decide with this...its arnold for me.


Wow, Arnold looks awesome in that pic, definately better then Ronnie does. However if you were to put them both on stage infront of the judges, Ronnie would murder Arnold, i don't think Arnold would even have the courage to step up on stage. I would have loved to see how big Arnie would get if he continued competing well into the 90s, altough i respect his decision, competing for any longer then he did is risky business, your health and well being is at stake.

----------


## illuzions

ronnie is a beast..personally i would prefer to have arnolds physique

----------


## TAlexa

Coleman vs Arnold=Coleman anyday bro.

----------


## squatdaddy

Apples and oranges... Arnold did for BB what Ali did for boxing, that makes him an icon... we, as movie going public, has had Arnold's body shoved before us on many occasions... we prefer what we see... beauty of advertising... fact is, if you want beautiful shapes, look at Frank Zane or others that sacrifices mass for shape... Zane isn't as known as Arnold (but who is?) IMO at the risk of sounding 'to white' I personally liked Dorian's shape over Coleman's... but the very last of the 'golden era' Lee Haney had the best combo of shape and mass

----------


## Jnrmrplymouth

> Ditto! I don't see how you can compare the two.
> 
> For those of you who say that Ronny is better.. well by todays standards i would have to say yes, but he'll never have the rep that ARNOLD has.. his legacy will live one.. Ronnies won't.


Lol what do you mean ronnie colemans legacy wont live on. Are you kidding me!!!!!!!! This guy is the greatest bodybuilder to ever walk this planet..............pure and simple! You can talk all you want about roid guts etc but when it comes down to it ronnie coleman carries nearly 300lbs of ripped, soild, conditioned, symetrical and simply outstanding muscle mass. 

We need to remember the name of this sport........BODY BUILDING. Its not called 'most pleasing physique building'.

Arnold was a great champion and I have a lot of respect for the guy. Im a big fan of him, his career and his films and it was when I was 14 years old and saw him in his films that I aspired to be a bodybuilder. However ronnie coleman is the number 1 EVER. Pure and simple.

----------


## missingdna

when tyou look at pictures of Ronnie you have to think how amazing it is the limits you can push your body to. But when you see pictures of Arnold at his best you see the limits you want to push your own body to.

----------


## scriptfactory

> when tyou look at pictures of Ronnie you have to think how amazing it is the limits you can push your body to. But when you see pictures of Arnold at his best you see the limits you want to push your own body to.


Well, I think of Flex Wheeler when I see the limits of what I want to push my body to. I want to have triceps, quads, rear delts and lats.

----------


## jwithey100

Schwarzenegger's Image will be in the history books for bodybuilding for years to come....

----------


## ivrig

well we have to concider that it was a different time back then, and i think that if arnie was active today he would beat ronnie. He had a much more elegant body, and coleman of course have benefited from all the years that we have learned more about training,food,insulin etc..

Arnold all the way man!

----------


## scriptfactory

> well we have to concider that it was a different time back then, and i think that if arnie was active today he would beat ronnie. He had a much more elegant body, and coleman of course have benefited from all the years that we have learned more about training,food,insulin etc..
> 
> Arnold all the way man!


I think this is an absolutely false statement. Gunter Schlierkamp has a very similar build to Arnold. Tall, wide waist. He also has things that Arnold only dreamed about. Triceps, rear delts, quads, a back. Gunter is a better bodybuilder than Arnold in every way and I believe he can be seen as an evolution of Arnold. Even so, look at where he is placed. There are bodybuilders now with twice the genetic potential of Arnold and they are still placing behind Ronnie.

----------


## biglouie250

arnold flat out is more appe****g to the eyes.... but of course ronnie is bigger!! but who on here would rather have ronnies body as opposed to Arnolds?? Thanks but ill take the 29 inch waist and non GH gut anyday of the week. Ronnie looks like a freak show. Arnold looks like a sculpture.

----------


## Bigd0g

Well if thay used the same steriods i think arnold would have won. But ronne is masive cuz all of his hgh =)

----------

